# Baycox/Toltrazuril use for Coccidia



## ksj0225 (Apr 6, 2013)

Our last conversation about this was in 2011... So anybody using it?... I'm liking the idea of only having to use it once every three weeks.  From what I have read the dosage is 1 ml per 5lbs body weight.  Her is where you could buy it:

http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/

So has anybody taken the plunge and started using it?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2013)

Just curious, but why would one need to use a coccidia treatment every three weeks?  Do you mean as opposed to a medicated feed?

When kids are 21 days old, we do a five day course of DiMethox 40% and then we only medicate them if they have an overload of coccidia at some point in their adult life (which hasn't happened so far).


----------



## elevan (Apr 7, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Just curious, but why would one need to use a coccidia treatment every three weeks?  Do you mean as opposed to a medicated feed?


x2  I'd love to hear more...is this used as a preventative or an actual treatment?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 7, 2013)

So you can get this w/out a vet now?  This version seems to be priced way better than the one I was scoping out a few months back.  I didn't know they had a generic.


----------



## ksj0225 (Apr 7, 2013)

Many use this as prevention and/or treatment.  With or without medicated feed.  Depending on your area.

And yes you can get it without a prescription and it's much cheaper than it used to be (from what I'm reading).


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmmm, with the price being so much less and only one dose I may definitely consider this option.  It will be a little while though I just bought a whole bottle of dimethox.  So add me to the list, I am interested in anyone's experience with this!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2013)

Gotcha.  I would be interested in learning more about how this works against coccidia.  At $12 for a packet, I think 40% DiMethox is probably still the way to go for me right now but always looking to learn about new stuff.


----------

